# Bottle Calf not drinking enough??



## Lschmidt (Feb 17, 2012)

Baby bull born 8 days ago; he may have been ignored for several days before we brought him to the pen for bottle feeding Saturday night. He was boney but ate very well the first couple feedings. He walks fine but seems a little lethargic. Eyes seem clear. We brought our dog in the pen today just to give the calf a little interaction. Husband has been giving one shot of Liquamycin every day. He just doesn't seem to be drinking the bottle very well. I try to give him 2 quarts of warm milk replacer in the morning but for two days he's not been super interested in it. So he drinks about 1 1/2 quarts. We try again in the evening but barely get another quart in him. Is this ok? Is this enough? He is pooping and peeing but doesn't seem to be "thriving". Any suggestions? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Very limited info, dairy calf, beef calf, bought where, what type MR? What type nipple, bucket/bottle? Why are you giving liquamycin, does he have a fever...where do you live? Topside


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

How many bottle calves have you raised? Was he born on your farm?


----------



## Lschmidt (Feb 17, 2012)

Angus/Limousine calf, born on our farm, 2nd bottle calf for us (first one 3 years ago had maybe some neurological issues and a really rough start. It died.) This one did have a fever, maybe a degree or two, on Sunday (but it was hot here too) No fever now but neighbors said to give it "till it's better"...which is why I'm on here...to get some actual advise Giving milk with a 2 quart bottle with a big nipple. We live in Southern Illinois where it is very very dry this year but cows get water hauled to them often.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

To much MR to quick IMO. Guess mama cow is dead or did not accept the calf. A mama cow feeds off and on 24/7, small amounts. Frankly a little beef calf I'd only feed 2-3 pints twice a day for a couple of weeks and then slowly increase the meal...Topside


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

Stop with the liquamiacin . In my experience la200 and calves are a bad combo baytril draxxin or exceede work much better dont burn them nearly as bad and dont leave the big knots and lumps it also upsets thier stomachs . If he willingly drinks 3/4 of a bottle in the am try the same morning and evening . When are you feeding in the evening? I have moved my evening calf feedings back to about 930 pm because it is cooler and the calves are more active . I would put out a little quality hay and grain for him also . My bottle calves seem to do better once they start eating alfalfa orchard grass mix hay


----------



## Lschmidt (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks topside1. Sorry, kinda new, MR is milk replacer? What is IMO? Mama did not accept calf. 5 days old when found quite a ways from mothers; placed with the mamas and no one got near it, no mamas had a problem with hubby and son messing with calf, no mamas had a problem when they loaded it up in the truck to haul to the house. Really only a few pints? He'll be much happier if we stop trying to force so much milk.


----------



## Lschmidt (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks kycrawler...we will stop the liquimycin and look for the others you mentioned tomorrow. I'll check temp in the morning but is there any need for meds if he no longer has a fever?


----------



## Kato2010 (Jun 24, 2012)

IMO is "in my opinion".

My pailfeds get two litres (about two U.S.) quarts twice a day. However, a really small calf would have to work to drink it all. Mix your milk replacer according to the directions that come with it, and offer some solid food on the side. As well as leaving a pail of water where he can get it. 

He likely didn't get any colostrum, which makes him a risky calf to begin with. I'd quit the LA as well. Too many antibiotics can be bad for the flora in the gut. However, keep an eye on his temperature in case it starts to go up. Check his navel. Make sure it's not infected. If it is, then go for the Excede or Nuflor. 

If he's dehydrated, you can put some electrolyte powder in his milk replace to give him a bit of a kickstart too. in hot weather, it can make a difference.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Lschmidt said:


> Thanks topside1. Sorry, kinda new, MR is milk replacer? What is IMO? Mama did not accept calf. 5 days old when found quite a ways from mothers; placed with the mamas and no one got near it, no mamas had a problem with hubby and son messing with calf, no mamas had a problem when they loaded it up in the truck to haul to the house. Really only a few pints? He'll be much happier if we stop trying to force so much milk.


If you are trying to force him to drink most likely you've caused some mr to get into his lungs. Fighting pneumonia would explain the lethargy and not wanting to eat much. This is a common problem caused by people new to bottle feeding. You can't squeeze or pour liquid into a baby's mouth to try and get it to eat. They need to suck to swallow - they will swallow if you try to drown them but not enough and some always ends up going down the wrong way.

Imo everyone needs to know how to tube feed if they will be messing with baby animals so when there is a question of it not taking enough in the beginning learning to bottle - or during illness - it can be safely tubed.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Lschmidt said:


> Thanks kycrawler...we will stop the liquimycin and look for the others you mentioned tomorrow. I'll check temp in the morning but is there any need for meds if he no longer has a fever?


If he is still lethargic he's either dehydrated or sick (possibly pneumonia like I mentioned above.)


----------



## Lschmidt (Feb 17, 2012)

Good news this morning on the calf. No fever, he is up and ready for the day pestering the goat kids on the other side of the fence. I only made 1 1/2 quarts of MR this morning and he followed me around with his tongue out looking for more. We weren't really "forcing" the MR since I knew that could cause pneumonia, more like strongly encouraging sucking on the bottle. But this morning he came to me looking for the bottle. Definitely not lethargic this morning! Thanks for all the help! Glad this forum is here to offer help and opinions!


----------



## Kato2010 (Jun 24, 2012)

Good news! Looks like he's turned the corner.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Stick with the amount you are feeding, increase slightly in a few weeks. I'd rather look at a hungry calf over a sick calf anytime...There are 4 compartments in their stomach and the milk is only to be deposited on one, overfeeding kills. Topside


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

a hungry calf is a healthy calf some small jersey calves we get only get 2 pints 2 x a day . After you get done feeding the replacer put some grain in your hand and let him start to suck your fingers then push some of the grain into his mouth let him chew and taste it but dont force him to eat it after about a week of this they normaly figure it out suck thier bottle down then go fill up on hay or grain .


----------



## Lschmidt (Feb 17, 2012)

great advise! Thanks all! He's a happy hungry calf tonight. The heat comes tomorrow but his pen is very shady and breezy. I saw 111 by Friday!! Crazy days


----------

